# Soil Test…Low PH



## TurfML (Aug 17, 2021)

Received my soil test results back…unfortunately on mobile I'm having a hard time adding the picture. Anyways here are the results (all help is appreciated in getting these problems in the optimal range!)

PH: 4.9

Phosphorus = 11
Potassium = 28
HM% =.32
Manganese = 125
Zinc = 32
Copper = 46
Sulfur = 47


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

If you used a reputable lab, they should have given you recommendations, including how much lime you need. You can apply up to 50 lb of regular lime per 1000 sq ft in one application. Subsequent applications can be made spring and fall until you reach the total. If you used an online lab like Mysoil or soil savvy, you should get a soil test from NC State or a lab like Waypoint which will give you fertilizer recommendations for a whole growing season and the total of lime. The lab has to do a soil buffer test to be able to make a lime recommendation. Read this thread about NC State testing:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=33212


----------



## TurfML (Aug 17, 2021)

Virginiagal said:


> If you used a reputable lab, they should have given you recommendations, including how much lime you need. You can apply up to 50 lb of regular lime per 1000 sq ft in one application. Subsequent applications can be made spring and fall until you reach the total. If you used an online lab like Mysoil or soil savvy, you should get a soil test from NC State or a lab like Waypoint which will give you fertilizer recommendations for a whole growing season and the total of lime. The lab has to do a soil buffer test to be able to make a lime recommendation. Read this thread about NC State testing:
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=33212


Thank you! My recommendation was 60 pounds per 1,000 sq ft. Is it too late to apply lime? Was thinking of doing 30 pounds per 1000sq ft now. Then doing another 30 per 1000 sq ft early spring.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

November is a perfect time to spread lime. The ground isn't frozen yet. It will have all winter to make its way into the soil and start reacting. Your plan sounds good.


----------



## TurfML (Aug 17, 2021)

Update for anyone with good info. Just got down my 100 lbs of lime for the fall (going to put another 100 lbs down in the spring) but my question is if I wanted to do a clean up mow this winter to get debris off the lawn…how long should I wait so I don't pick up some of this lime? I noticed it took a few rains for the first application to dissolve.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

What sort of debris? If you're talking about leaves, just mow them and leave them on the lawn all chopped up. Might take a few passes. They will decompose and provide valuable organic matter for the soil.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

If you have 5000 sq ft and put down down 100 lb, of lime you have done only 20 lb/1000 sq ft. Your plan was to do 30 lb/1000 sq ft this fall and the same in the spring. That would entailed putting down 150 lb over 5000 sq ft. this fall and 150 lb in the spring.


----------

